# Rings



## WriteON

I'm going to try a few rings and see how it goes. Is anyone turning rings? Thanks, Frank


----------



## RDH79

Just getting ready after Christmas.


----------



## wood-of-1kind

I turn rings on my lathe for friends and family. The last ring I did was using moose antler and so far that is my favourite. The wood rings that I make are reinforced with veneer strips to give rigidity to the ring. 

Enjoy your ring making adventure as you will have fun along your journey.


----------



## WriteON

Where are you purchasing supplies, chucks, etc.


----------



## RDH79

Just google wood ring supplies


Sent from my iPhone using Penturners.org mobile app


----------



## WriteON

I’ll take suggestions on what to and not to buy as I get started. I don’t mind buying the works.


----------



## LouCee

CSUSA has ring supplies and blanks.

https://www.woodturnerscatalog.com/Sales/52/Ring-Turning


----------



## WriteON

LouCee said:


> CSUSA has ring supplies and blanks.
> 
> https://www.woodturnerscatalog.com/Sales/52/Ring-Turning



Thank you. Will Ring in the new year soon. Rings look like fun.


----------



## JimB

I’ve made a few rings from Corian. No inserts or special tools needed.


----------



## Loucurr

Ringsupplies.com you can also buy ring cores on eBay for cheaper. 

https://rover.ebay.com/rover/0/0/0?mpre=https://www.ebay.com/ulk/itm/153061428998


----------



## WriteON

Loucurr said:


> Ringsupplies.com you can also buy ring cores on eBay for cheaper.
> 
> https://rover.ebay.com/rover/0/0/0?mpre=https://www.ebay.com/ulk/itm/153061428998



Thanks.... was going to ask if the cores can be found in an assortment bundle.

The big question...I'm I cheating or reducing the fun/craft of ring turning by using a Taig lathe. A boring bar and cross slide carriage are perfect for this application.


----------



## Loucurr

WriteON said:


> Loucurr said:
> 
> 
> 
> Ringsupplies.com you can also buy ring cores on eBay for cheaper.
> 
> https://rover.ebay.com/rover/0/0/0?mpre=https://www.ebay.com/ulk/itm/153061428998
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks.... was going to ask if the cores can be found in an assortment bundle.
> 
> The big question...I'm I cheating or reducing the fun/craft of ring turning by using a Taig lathe. A boring bar and cross slide carriage are perfect for this application.
Click to expand...


Try it both ways to see...there is no right way.


----------



## WriteON

Loucurr said:


> WriteON said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Loucurr said:
> 
> 
> 
> Ringsupplies.com you can also buy ring cores on eBay for cheaper.
> 
> https://rover.ebay.com/rover/0/0/0?mpre=https://www.ebay.com/ulk/itm/153061428998
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks.... was going to ask if the cores can be found in an assortment bundle.
> 
> The big question...I'm I cheating or reducing the fun/craft of ring turning by using a Taig lathe. A boring bar and cross slide carriage are perfect for this application.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Try it both ways to see...there is no right way.
Click to expand...

Thanks... Was just checking....don't want to get bawled out by the purists
Who else sells cores and blanks. CSUSA has escalating shipping charges. I tend to avoid ordering if the costs go up with every dollar spent.


----------



## Loucurr

> Thanks... Was just checking....don't want to get bawled out by the purists
> Who else sells cores and blanks. CSUSA has escalating shipping charges. I tend to avoid ordering if the costs go up with every dollar spent.



JD Gauthier makes cores that are sold at ringsupplies.com. I don’t know if he does private sales. You can also get them at the bangleguy WildWood Design - Supplies for the Woodturing Jeweler


----------



## BeeAMaker

I've been doing rings for a while, I made my own mold for casting blanks so I am not wasting so much resin. Those silicon round Ice cube trays work well also, or sometimes I will cast a round rod and just slice off what I need.

I would recommend the ring turning chuck from Craft supply, and the expanding ones.
I like the ring cores from CS but I feel they are too thick. I use my mill to turn them down a bit so I can have more material on the ring without it getting too fat.

Here are a couple videos I did, I was one of the first to get the new ring chuck from CS so I reviewed it here. they had an issue with some of the chucks to start out and they promptly replaced it as you will see in the second video.

https://youtu.be/72jPcitQpR0

https://youtu.be/oTn6ggnWWT8

You can make rings without inserts also, just be aware they are more "breakable".

Here are just a few I have done.

This one has a band with glow stones










This one I made with spectraply





Thin red line


----------



## Bob in SF

Thanks, Glenn - Fine generous info/video, and fine rings!

You've inspired me to give it a shot.

Gratefully, Bob


----------



## WriteON

JimB said:


> I’ve made a few rings from Corian. No inserts or special tools needed.



What kind of mandrel are you using?


----------



## WriteON

Bob in SF said:


> Thanks, Glenn - Fine generous info/video, and fine rings!
> 
> You've inspired me to give it a shot.
> 
> Gratefully, Bob



Same here. Seeing ring work like that is exciting.


----------



## WriteON

Can’t find a mandrel. All seem to be back ordered.  Anyway .... bushings or expandable collets. Or both. Do you use a special chisel after rounding out the blank.


----------



## dogcatcher

WriteON said:


> Can’t find a mandrel. All seem to be back ordered.  Anyway .... bushings or expandable collets. Or both. Do you use a special chisel after rounding out the blank.



This part 1  A Universal Expanding Ring Mandrel for the Lathe 
part 2   A Universal Expanding Ring Mandrel Part Two
Can be made using HDPE instead of aluminum.  The key is the expanding part on part of the build tutorial.


----------



## WriteON

Any comments on this type mandrel. They are available. Thanks.


----------



## Loucurr

WriteON said:


> Any comments on this type mandrel. They are available. Thanks.



I just started using that style and really like it. The bushing style limit your ability to get in on the sides and with this style it is not a problem. Got mine from ringsupplies.com because they had a better size range selection.


----------



## BeeAMaker

WriteON said:


> Any comments on this type mandrel. They are available. Thanks.



I don't like the one i have, but mine wasn't purchased from Craft Supply. the steps are too short and it doesn't fit the ring well. I have to really drive the screw in or wrap the mandrel with tape.

I would like to think CS would make their mandrel fit their rings.


----------



## BeeAMaker

Loucurr said:


> WriteON said:
> 
> 
> 
> Any comments on this type mandrel. They are available. Thanks.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I just started using that style and really like it. The bushing style limit your ability to get in on the sides and with this style it is not a problem. Got mine from ringsupplies.com because they had a better size range selection.
Click to expand...


Those look much better than the one I purchased, can't remember where I got it, but it's not a good one.


----------



## WriteON

WriteON said:


> Any comments on this type mandrel. They are available. Thanks.



I'd buy these from CS...They are JDG Pro Ring Mandrel Full Size. Would buy both sizes.
4-9.... 9-14. 

Next question please... Ring Cores.... Is there a typical common range. Do you buy 1 or 2 each of each size for now. 

I'm presently putting an order together. Will take all and any advice, Thanks.


----------



## coffeeslug

BeeAMaker said:


> Loucurr said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> WriteON said:
> 
> 
> 
> Any comments on this type mandrel. They are available. Thanks.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I just started using that style and really like it. The bushing style limit your ability to get in on the sides and with this style it is not a problem. Got mine from ringsupplies.com because they had a better size range selection.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Those look much better than the one I purchased, can't remember where I got it, but it's not a good one.
Click to expand...


I purchased all three from ringsupplies a few years ago as I couldn't find them anywhere else. What I received looked nothing like what was pictured and the steps are pretty small, so buyer beware.


----------



## WriteON

Is anyone using the Artisan Ring Turning Scraper. If so comments please. Worth having....waste of money? Thanks..


----------



## Loucurr

WriteON said:


> Is anyone using the Artisan Ring Turning Scraper. If so comments please. Worth having....waste of money? Thanks..



I mage my own with a cutting profile on the tip and side and love how it works and give me good control on the cut when sneaking up on the ring size.


----------



## FourKingsThingsLLC

*Rings are fun and fairly straight forward*

I use the stainless steel cores from Craft USA and have made and sold a good number of rings. I have yet to channel and insert wire or inlay, but will be in the near future. All so far have been either wood or acrylic. Here are just some.

For wood, I currently use CA, although I am thinking of trying UV curing clear resin in the future to see how they look side by side.

Hope this helps.

https://www.facebook.com/FourKingsThingsLLC/photos/a.2028670260501154/2263213490380162/?type=3

https://www.facebook.com/FourKingsThingsLLC/photos/a.2028670260501154/2175195272515318/?type=3

https://www.facebook.com/FourKingsThingsLLC/photos/a.2028670260501154/2263220877046090/?type=3


----------



## WriteON

On my third ring turning. I'm patient. Decent at figuring things out....But..............


I hate these things. Ready to toss everything into the lake behind my house.


----------



## FourKingsThingsLLC

WriteON said:


> On my third ring turning. I'm patient. Decent at figuring things out....But..............
> 
> 
> I hate these things. Ready to toss everything into the lake behind my house.


 

I did, too, at first. Took a little figuring things out using the ring cores, but now I have it down to a process. happy to discuss. Shoot me an e-mail if you'd like. Also, on my FB page, you can find a number of posts for rings I have done, including some in progress shots and a video or two. I basically follow Craft USA's process, with some modifications. Such as using a narrow chisel to open up the hole to size vice a narrow scraper.

I hope that helps.


----------



## WriteON

FourKingsThingsLLC said:


> WriteON said:
> 
> 
> 
> On my third ring turning. I'm patient. Decent at figuring things out....But..............
> 
> 
> I hate these things. Ready to toss everything into the lake behind my house.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I did, too, at first. Took a little figuring things out using the ring cores, but now I have it down to a process. happy to discuss. Shoot me an e-mail if you'd like. Also, on my FB page, you can find a number of posts for rings I have done, including some in progress shots and a video or two. I basically follow Craft USA's process, with some modifications. Such as using a narrow chisel to open up the hole to size vice a narrow scraper.
> 
> I hope that helps.
Click to expand...

Hi and thanks. I will contact you. I’m not a fan of the double sided tape system. That has to go. Aside from
that I used the Taig lathe on the second turning 
using  a boring bar. Got a really nice clean hole. I know it’ll get better. My first ring. Has flaws and metal needs some polishing.


----------



## darrin1200

JDG at CraftSupply, is JD Gautier. He supplies other accessories for ring making, that aren’t carried by CS. Some really cool blanks as well as a boring bar setp for a morse taper.

https://ringsupplies.com/collections/ring-making-supplies


----------



## Bob in SF

Nice ring, Frank! - keep it out of the lake.


----------



## WriteON

darrin1200 said:


> JDG at CraftSupply, is JD Gautier. He supplies other accessories for ring making, that aren’t carried by CS. Some really cool blanks as well as a boring bar setp for a morse taper.
> 
> https://ringsupplies.com/collections/ring-making-supplies


Thank you.  How does that boring bar work on a spindle lathe. 


Bob in SF said:


> Nice ring, Frank! - keep it out of the lake.


Thanks...Bob...It'll be ok....I used acrylic.


Some thoughts.
Using acrylic for now. I enjoy working with it. Wood finishes beautifully but a mess to turn. With acrylic I can wet sand the core if scuffed. 
What bonding tape are you guys using. I used the gray..VHB and plain. I do not like using tape but maybe I'm using the wrong one. I realize some are extremely aggressive...some are not. 
Thanks for your positive pushes.... I know I'll get the hang of the process...just feel like crying the blues and complaining for now. Growing pains right?


----------



## darrin1200

I have not actually used the head, I used to make rings, so I still get his notifications. I believe the end of the boring head moves horizontally. He appears to be sold out right now, but if you contact him, he'll be able to tell you when they will be available again.


----------



## Bob in SF

Frank - I use this double sided carpet tape:

XFasten Double Sided Carpet Tape, Removable, 3 Inches x 20 Yards 

Link:
https://www.amazon.com/XFasten-Doub...ards&qid=1551392353&s=gateway&sr=8-1-fkmrnull

- Bob


----------



## WriteON

Bob in SF said:


> Frank - I use this double sided carpet tape:
> 
> XFasten Double Sided Carpet Tape, Removable, 3 Inches x 20 Yards
> 
> Link:
> https://www.amazon.com/XFasten-Doub...ards&qid=1551392353&s=gateway&sr=8-1-fkmrnull
> 
> - Bob


Thanks Bob. The 3M gray bonding tape is the wrong application. Would give a little and broke loose once. I’m ordering the carpet tape.


----------



## WriteON

Bob in SF said:


> Frank - I use this double sided carpet tape:
> 
> XFasten Double Sided Carpet Tape, Removable, 3 Inches x 20 Yards
> 
> Link:
> https://www.amazon.com/XFasten-Doub...ards&qid=1551392353&s=gateway&sr=8-1-fkmrnull
> 
> - Bob



Got the tape and used One time so far and it is excellent. It’s more aggressive than fly paper and mice glue traps.


----------



## WriteON

Hi everyone. Sorry to get mushy. Sorry to get emotional... but I love you guys. A few weeks ago I was ready to quit (rather quit than give up) ring turning. As fast as I started that’s how fast I was going to quit. But y’all encouraged and supported me so I hung on. Just finished ring # 4 and it’s getting better. Another one or two and I’ll be a pro. The Taig lathe with a boring makes a difference. Rings are fun. All being gifted. Making for friends. The close one’s. Thanks again for your help. It’s people like you(IAP Members) make the difference.


----------



## Edward Cypher

*Little Machine shop has them*

The little Machine shop has the heads and they even come in a nice plastic case that holds the head the MT2 and the boring bars (set of 9) Check them out.





darrin1200 said:


> I have not actually used the head, I used to make rings, so I still get his notifications. I believe the end of the boring head moves horizontally. He appears to be sold out right now, but if you contact him, he'll be able to tell you when they will be available again.


----------



## WriteON

Frayed the edge so I had to improvise. Little thicker on one side but can be adjusted. I need finishing tools for the exposed  core. Got most of the scratches out with wet sandpaper. We’re getting there.


----------



## WriteON

I'm looking for 3.5 size ring core. Help please!!. Thanks


----------



## WriteON

*Polishing the core*

How are you removing scratches from the core? I have a Dremel but might buy a Flex Shaft polisher. What burrs, wheels, stones, compounds are you using? I tend to scrape the sides of the ring when turning the blank. I can sand most of the scratches out and get decent high shine but want to fine tune the finish. Thanks.


----------



## rd_ab_penman

I tried a few the other day just to see what it is all about. 
Don't have any ring turnings tooling.

Les


----------



## WriteON

rd_ab_penman said:


> I tried a few the other day just to see what it is all about.
> Don't have any ring turnings tooling.
> 
> Les



Nice work!


----------



## Jim15

Those look great.


----------



## pshrynk

Reading this thread has inspired me.  I ordered a ring mandrel and some ring materials today.  Guess we'll see what happens.  Also got some stuff to make bracelets.


----------



## BeeAMaker

pshrynk said:


> Reading this thread has inspired me.  I ordered a ring mandrel and some ring materials today.  Guess we'll see what happens.  Also got some stuff to make bracelets.



Welcome to a whole new rabbit hole


----------



## rd_ab_penman

I gave it a try with straight wood.
Don't have any ring turning tools.

Les


----------



## pshrynk

rd_ab_penman said:


> I gave it a try with straight wood.
> Don't have any ring turning tools.
> 
> Les



But... but... If there aren't GADGETS, then how can it be fun?


----------



## pshrynk

I always fail my saving throw against shiny.


----------



## WriteON

pshrynk said:


> Reading this thread has inspired me.  I ordered a ring mandrel and some ring materials today.  Guess we'll see what happens.  Also got some stuff to make bracelets.



Quit now. Run while you can. Run fast. They’re calls rings cause they ring the cash out of us. Get a part time job because rings are fun.


----------



## J-D pens

coffeeslug said:


> BeeAMaker said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Loucurr said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> WriteON said:
> 
> 
> 
> Any comments on this type mandrel. They are available. Thanks.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I just started using that style and really like it. The bushing style limit your ability to get in on the sides and with this style it is not a problem. Got mine from ringsupplies.com because they had a better size range selection.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Those look much better than the one I purchased, can't remember where I got it, but it's not a good one.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I purchased all three from ringsupplies a few years ago as I couldn't find them anywhere else. What I received looked nothing like what was pictured and the steps are pretty small, so buyer beware.
Click to expand...

Hi, I am the owner of ringsupplies.com and not sure what you are saying, as we didnt sell online until last january You have us confused with someone else as we make the wide steps in a pro model and the basic with narrow steps which we didnt sell or advertise until last summer ?


----------



## BeeAMaker

I make my own blanks too, here is a short vid. I'll do a vid on turning one of them next.

https://youtu.be/fpaT3rFiAro


----------



## More4dan

BeeAMaker said:


> I make my own blanks too, here is a short vid. I'll do a vid on turning one of them next.
> 
> https://youtu.be/fpaT3rFiAro





Where did you get the  mold?


Sent from my iPad using Penturners.org mobile app


----------



## coffeeslug

J-D pens said:


> coffeeslug said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> BeeAMaker said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Loucurr said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> WriteON said:
> 
> 
> 
> Any comments on this type mandrel. They are available. Thanks.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I just started using that style and really like it. The bushing style limit your ability to get in on the sides and with this style it is not a problem. Got mine from ringsupplies.com because they had a better size range selection.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Those look much better than the one I purchased, can't remember where I got it, but it's not a good one.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I purchased all three from ringsupplies a few years ago as I couldn't find them anywhere else. What I received looked nothing like what was pictured and the steps are pretty small, so buyer beware.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Hi, I am the owner of ringsupplies.com and not sure what you are saying, as we didnt sell online until last january You have us confused with someone else as we make the wide steps in a pro model and the basic with narrow steps which we didnt sell or advertise until last summer ?
Click to expand...


I have to completely backtrack and apologize here. I did NOT purchase mine from ringsupplies, rather Bangleguy at wildwood, which looked nothing like the pictures on his website at the time i purchased. I am really sorry for misspeaking here and just wanted to clear that up!


----------



## WriteON

QUOTE: Hi, I am the owner of ringsupplies.com

You have some seriously good quality supplies.


----------



## J-D pens

WriteON said:


> QUOTE: Hi, I am the owner of ringsupplies.com
> 
> You have some seriously good quality supplies.


 Thanks folks, thats what we set out to do, we dont hit that 100% of the time but try to be there 99.9% of the time lol:biggrin:


----------



## BeeAMaker

J-D pens said:


> WriteON said:
> 
> 
> 
> QUOTE: Hi, I am the owner of ringsupplies.com
> 
> You have some seriously good quality supplies.
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks folks, thats what we set out to do, we dont hit that 100% of the time but try to be there 99.9% of the time lol:biggrin:
Click to expand...


How well do your step mandrels fit the ring cores?

The issue I have with the one I have (not purchased from you) is that the ring cores do not fit on the steps. I have to wrap tape on the mandrel and use a size lower. Then really crank the set screw in to get it to tighten onto the ring. The steps are also way too narrow.

Yours look much nicer than the one I have. (and no longer use)


----------



## J-D pens

BeeAMaker said:


> J-D pens said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> WriteON said:
> 
> 
> 
> QUOTE: Hi, I am the owner of ringsupplies.com
> 
> You have some seriously good quality supplies.
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks folks, thats what we set out to do, we dont hit that 100% of the time but try to be there 99.9% of the time lol:biggrin:
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> How well do your step mandrels fit the ring cores?
> 
> The issue I have with the one I have (not purchased from you) is that the ring cores do not fit on the steps. I have to wrap tape on the mandrel and use a size lower. Then really crank the set screw in to get it to tighten onto the ring. The steps are also way too narrow.
> 
> Yours look much nicer than the one I have. (and no longer use)
Click to expand...

They fit fairly tight a small turn on the screw and they are tight, the whole point of a precision mandrel is precision and that s what we make. We also made the first half size mandrels for that reason as well to make sure they arent overexpanded causing out of round for better finished rings, there is a reason CSUSA and William woodwrite or penblanks.ca carry our products. send me a pm on facebook I will send you a video of a ring on a mandrel so you can judge for yourself.


----------



## BeeAMaker

J-D pens said:


> They fit fairly tight a small turn on the screw and they are tight, the whole point of a precision mandrel is precision and that s what we make. We also made the first half size mandrels for that reason as well to make sure they arent overexpanded causing out of round for better finished rings, there is a reason CSUSA and William woodwrite or penblanks.ca carry our products. send me a pm on facebook I will send you a video of a ring on a mandrel so you can judge for yourself.



No Need, I'll just order one.


----------

